# Not Happy butt mad.



## boboswin

What is BUTT Mad??


----------



## a1Jim

Sorry to be blunt Greg but Wen ranks way up there with HF it's not even a mid range saw.


----------



## Norv

Greg, take the thing back..ask for a full refund. It's all made in China for 60 cents an hour. A1Jim, Wen may have been a good name, but so did Studebaker.


----------



## funchuck

The guard does not protect the blade, it protects YOU! So, you should make sure to get it fixed before using it.


----------



## Julian

I'm a professional trim carpenter and I have never heard of that brand of miter box. Now I know why, because it sounds like a piece of crap.


----------



## dbhost

Never heard of WEN, but comparing this to HF is not fair at all. HF at least has decent customer service…


----------



## araldite

Hey, we've all been suckered at one time or another, falling for what sounds like a good deal, what can go wrong, and then…guess what, everything can go wrong. Try to return it. Google for miter saw reviews and get a feel for what others think. Buy the best you can afford based on doing some research. Wen has never been anywhere near top line in all my years of buying tools. Good luck.


----------



## Norv

As I think back..Wen makes soldering guns. And not very good ones at that.


----------



## tierraverde

It's not "if", it's "Wen" it "bwakes".

Elmer Fudd


----------



## DannyBoy

Nice, Jim.

I've seen a few of the WEN products around, but I haven't ventured into owning one. Glad to hear my caution is well based.

I'm agreeing the rest of the folks here: take it back to the store and get a refund. If they give you any crap, tell them the guard fell off and the saw nearly chopped off your hand when it did. They don't want an injury lawsuit because they failed to provide a measly refund.

~DB


----------



## 33706

Decades ago, "Wen" branded tools were marketed as giftables, often seen in catalogs as promotional items you could win, door prizes, or awards. Situations where the recipient could really care less what object he received.
Wen made electric shoe polishers, hair dryers, electric shavers, drills, all gizmos of questionable value, but one notable exception was the Wen sharpener, a cylindrical stone, maybe 2" diameter by 3" wide, with a little water trough. I had mine for years, until it too died. All it had to do was rotate, and eventually it found that task too difficult. 
I'm curious as to what kind of store would be selling Wen stuff these days!


----------



## JAGWAH

Unfortunately for everybodies budget there is a tool out there for them.
Marketiers depend on other producer's quality tools that produce quality results to inspire the beginner with false expectations when buying their low price point, inferior, poorly made crap.

Greg has a right to expect the tool he bought to stand up to normal use. Unfortunately many tool makers lie and mislead. We all all bear some responcibility when purchasing the cheapest tool.

Rule of thumb my Dad taught me was identify the best quality tool for your needs then look for the lowest price for that tool. Quality first, price second.

Just a side note. There's a review for this saw here. Regardless of the review what caught my eye was this saw sells for $79. Geeze, how do they pack these thing and ship from china and make a profit? The maker's wholesale price must be around $20 for everyone after them to make money. Hell my saw blades for my mitre saw cost me over $50!

Sorry Greg this is not a rant at you.


----------



## JimNEB

Think twice, buy once…


----------



## JAGWAH

Once when I thought twice I think I thought wrong.


----------



## tierraverde

Jagwah,

Couldn't have been better said.

Thanks


----------



## dennis

Last month me and my folks had 4 different microwaves die on us. Two of them had lasted around twenty years and two where bought in the last two years and hardly ever used, but with in the first month of service on a full time basis they died. Both in households with just two people. These where brand name appliances. I no longer know how to buy quality or who to trust.


----------



## reggiek

Unfortunately, now a days, even price will not always get you quality….I am not familiar with the WEN brand…probably for the reasons previously stated about poor quality. I would not buy HF brand, Black & Decker, Skill or even Ryobi with an expectation of quality…I consider those as throw aways….(I will certainly add WEN to the list).


----------



## Julian

Dennis I hear you! I now solely rely on searching the internet for forums that talk about the item I am thinking about purchasing for reliable information on longevity. I have found out that most of the brands Sears carry aren't that reliable when it comes to appliances.


----------



## 33706

I'm saving my money for a 2011 Yugo. When will they hit the showrooms? 
I mean, even if you bought a new Toyota because of its reputation for quality, you're now being advised not to drive it!!


----------



## MadBeaver

Ok, time to way in and hope to look at this from a difference point of view. If a "home" WW wants a better price point should they pay the same price point as the WW who is the hobbyist who then or should paid as much as the Pro?

The only way, I get around this is buying on sale or at a Wood Working Show where get a deal. I also have the mind set I buy forever.. that means that I am will to pay a little more and not upgrade for quit awhile.

Company s must somehow be stop from allowing "junk" in to the market place. Even if this is part of commercialism in the world.


----------



## JAGWAH

Friends always ask me which quality tool would I buy relative to their needs. I tell them being in the trades my criteria is different from theirs. I use my tools every day and drag them around in my truck as well as setting them up in unkindly terrain and weather conditions.

A hobbiest can buy a $49 skill saw, a $79 CMS, etc. if they use it seldom, don't bang it around and clean it up after every use. It will perform for them relative to simple unabusive use. And they're not bad tools to get you into woodworkin,g in that they enlighten you on so many levels.

My first power tools when I struck out on my own 35 years ago was a blackdecker wormdrive,(I still have and use)and a Sears $49 router besides an assortment of hand tools. The router died long ago but my next router was a small Stanley I bought at a garage sale 30 years ago that I still use occasionally today. I only wish I could do my work today on such a few tools.

Cheap quality isn't always the cheap tool and the value of a tool isn't always derived from it's use.


----------



## EricRFP

I don't know about this tool and it sounds like it has some problmes. Waiting ONLY 6 hours for a response then posting a negative review is not fair. It may be a piece of crap tool but a 48 hour response time sounds more reasonable.

Eric.


----------



## papadan

A1Jim, don't be knocking HF like that. I have a HF10" slider that is 7 years old and still cutting crooked. LOL least it's still together.


----------



## REK

Greg,
I understand your frustration--but don't knock plastic. I machine plastics for a living, and I can
tell you that many plastics will out preform steel, but that quality comes at a price. As for your saw
take it back, and buy another brand. My first miter saw cost 40 bucks and worked great for 2 years,
for weekend warriors I agree that craftsman, ryobi, or lesser named brands can preform great.


----------



## Greg258

Someone once gave me what I laughingly refer to as a WEN jigsaw. Unbelievably junky! But I'll tell you what: The Ryobi cordless drill driver I bought 15 years ago is still chugging along and I have absolutely no problem using it on the same project I just used my top of the line, top dollar, Milwaukee router on. Nope! No shame in my game! And let's be honest, we can all admit that our top of the line, lithium powered wonder drivers will almost always be out torqued by a $60 Black and Decker that plugs into a wall outlet. All I'm saying is that we all have to make due with what we can afford and that there is always more than one way to skin a cat.


----------

